# Best Hublot??



## mpatton4re

Just taking a little poll: What is the best Hublot to buy? I really like several of them, but I just want to find out what you pros think. Thanks in advance for your comments & opinions.


----------



## UberDave

I'm on mobile so I can't even see the poll, let alone vote it in. So get the one you like most!?


----------



## Rivarama

I don't think there are many Hublot pros here. What are the watches you are considering? Their line varies in price significantly. 

The Huge Blow Big Bang Chronograph is probably their most famous watch. I personally like the looks of the Classic Fusion Chronos (no idea what movement they use nor the price). I also like their amazing MP La Ferrari watch...I wouldn't buy one (not that I could afford it) but it is cool.


----------



## Watchbreath

Grand Quantieme, replacement straps can be a pain.


----------



## Zama

Best Hublot is ironically the Zenith Defy 21.

LVMH group put their heads together between TAG, Zenith, and Hublot and ended up with a watch with all the strong styling lines of a Hublot, same strap and clasp system as a hublot, and yet a better/more interesting movement at half the price.


----------



## Raza

I would gladly add a Classic Fusion 42mm chronograph to my collection:


----------



## gangrel

Yeah, I don't mind some of the classic Fusions. Lot of the others are just hideous.

That said...I'd suggest checking the movements and looking them up online.


----------



## Daveyboyz

I was going to turn up and make some trite remark such as there isn't a "best" Hublot or something of that sort but I am quite impressed by the watch Zama posted and I hadn't seen one before.

The most interesting watch I think Hublot made was the Antikythera inspired by the Antikythera mechanism they found on the bottom of the sea a mechanical device that told of the eclipses and was miniaturized and put in a watch. It has an historical interest and a technical one though it was limited (not sure is a single piece or very few) and an astronomic price tag (did you see what I did there?)

For me Hublot will always be a poor attempt to be a Royal Oak and at one point they were competing at similar prices and it was a no brainer to get the AP. Now the AP stock has risen as quality always does and Hublot is a tier below but I would still advise the original formulation of a Royal Oak. Firstly it is more satisfyingly finished than the Hublot, secondly your money will always be safe in the AP and thirdly if you go with the original jumbo the thin case makes it extremely comfortable and it can be worn in any situation fitting under a cuff very nicely and being suitable for casual too.


----------



## Zama

Daveyboyz said:


> I was going to turn up and make some trite remark such as there isn't a "best" Hublot or something of that sort but I am quite impressed by the watch Zama posted and I hadn't seen one before.
> 
> The most interesting watch I think Hublot made was the Antikythera inspired by the Antikythera mechanism they found on the bottom of the sea a mechanical device that told of the eclipses and was miniaturized and put in a watch. It has an historical interest and a technical one though it was limited (not sure is a single piece or very few) and an astronomic price tag (did you see what I did there?)
> 
> For me Hublot will always be a poor attempt to be a Royal Oak and at one point they were competing at similar prices and it was a no brainer to get the AP. Now the AP stock has risen as quality always does and Hublot is a tier below but I would still advise the original formulation of a Royal Oak. Firstly it is more satisfyingly finished than the Hublot, secondly your money will always be safe in the AP and thirdly if you go with the original jumbo the thin case makes it extremely comfortable and it can be worn in any situation fitting under a cuff very nicely and being suitable for casual too.


See, I may not be a big Hublot fan but I do disagree with a lot of what is written here. Let's dissect it...

*For me Hublot will always be a poor attempt to be a Royal Oak and at one point they were competing at similar prices and it was a no brainer to get the AP.*

Jean Claude Biver did an interesting interview, I think with Hodinkee, where he discusses exactly this. He says when the Big Bang was first released, people in the watch industry did not see it as similar to the royal oak. This largely because Hublot added the porthole "lips" and innovated with the first rubber strap on a luxury watch. Then over time, Royal Oak came out with the offshore and with rubber straps, and suddenly people feel they are too similar.

AP in the ROO line (again, the main competitor to Hublot) also began copying Hublot by experimenting in unusual materials like forged carbon and ceramics.

*
Now the AP stock has risen as quality always does and Hublot is a tier below but I would still advise the original formulation of a Royal Oak. *

For three handers I absolutely agree, but not at all for chronographs. The AP ROO, the most direct competitor for a Hublot, uses a chronograph with a notoriously fragile dubuois depraz module bolted onto it. This while Hublots use the UNICO movement, which is a thoroughly modern, very impressively designed integrated chronograph. I can vouch that the pusher feel is much better on the Hublots too.

I think of the two brands, it is Hublot that has risen in quality and is innovating. AP is still using the same old DD module movements, where Hublot stuck its neck out and made the Unico instead of continuing to use ETA.

I think if you want to go 3 hander, AP is definitely the choice to make. But for a chronograph, it has to be Hublot. AP has always been playing catch up

Hublot is a brand that doesn't appeal to a lot of watch enthusiasts since many find their image and prices off putting. But they absolutely are on the cutting edge in terms of movement innovation and materials innovation.


----------



## timefleas

To me, asking what is the best Hublot is like asking 'what is the best hangover you've ever had?' (Just down the road from 'what's the biggest mistake you've ever made?') All not so good...


----------



## imaCoolRobot

the best Hublot is the one you did not buy


----------



## Medusa

By far my favorite Hublot.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/hublot-sponsors-exosuit-diving-suit-wearable-submarine/


----------



## ffritz

mpatton4re said:


> Just taking a little poll: What is the best Hublot to buy? I really like several of them, but I just want to find out what you pros think. Thanks in advance for your comments & opinions.


There are quite a couple that I really like. "Best" depends entirely on what you prefer, of course, but in my opinion the Big Bang Blue Steel and the Classic Fusion 8-day Power Reserve models are very good looking watches.


----------



## Daveyboyz

Zama said:


> See, I may not be a big Hublot fan but I do disagree with a lot of what is written here. Let's dissect it...
> 
> *For me Hublot will always be a poor attempt to be a Royal Oak and at one point they were competing at similar prices and it was a no brainer to get the AP.*
> 
> Jean Claude Biver did an interesting interview, I think with Hodinkee, where he discusses exactly this. He says when the Big Bang was first released, people in the watch industry did not see it as similar to the royal oak. This largely because Hublot added the porthole "lips" and innovated with the first rubber strap on a luxury watch. Then over time, Royal Oak came out with the offshore and with rubber straps, and suddenly people feel they are too similar.
> 
> AP in the ROO line (again, the main competitor to Hublot) also began copying Hublot by experimenting in unusual materials like forged carbon and ceramics.
> 
> *
> Now the AP stock has risen as quality always does and Hublot is a tier below but I would still advise the original formulation of a Royal Oak. *
> 
> For three handers I absolutely agree, but not at all for chronographs. The AP ROO, the most direct competitor for a Hublot, uses a chronograph with a notoriously fragile dubuois depraz module bolted onto it. This while Hublots use the UNICO movement, which is a thoroughly modern, very impressively designed integrated chronograph. I can vouch that the pusher feel is much better on the Hublots too.
> 
> I think of the two brands, it is Hublot that has risen in quality and is innovating. AP is still using the same old DD module movements, where Hublot stuck its neck out and made the Unico instead of continuing to use ETA.
> 
> I think if you want to go 3 hander, AP is definitely the choice to make. But for a chronograph, it has to be Hublot. AP has always been playing catch up
> 
> Hublot is a brand that doesn't appeal to a lot of watch enthusiasts since many find their image and prices off putting. But they absolutely are on the cutting edge in terms of movement innovation and materials innovation.


You can see from my signature, if going for a chronograph I would be looking to the VC Oversea's.

I have heard all that said from JCB before, but I was around when Hublot was appearing and I was working both as a pawnbroker and in high end casinos so I always had interest in what was on peoples wrists. I was wearing a standard Royal Oak and started to see these Hublot's appearing on the wrists of clients and my initial reaction was "that AP looks a bit strange" before realizing what they were. You can disagree with me, and maybe I am just conservative in my taste but I will always feel Hublot is a second rate Royal Oak and I am the first to say that the original manifestation of the Royal Oak is the best one. I don't honestly feel the watch should be an oversized chronograph, for that I think the VC Oversea's is the business and my preference is the earlier model with the double date wheel at 12 o'clock but the latest with the quick release strap and in house movement is nice too. In either case you are getting a trilogy brand with history, not the new kid on the block which shows a bit of potential but is worn by all the wrong people.


----------



## Smokeshopp

Raza said:


> I would gladly add a Classic Fusion 42mm chronograph to my collection:


Same here


----------



## Mister X

Hublot has always impressed me with their materials, love the way they use carbon fiber, ceramics or their proprietary Magic Gold. If funds where not an issue for me I’d go for a red ceramic chrono even though I’d get comments about it being a weird G-Shock.


----------



## murokello

They make amazing watches.


----------



## Raza

Smokeshopp said:


> Same here


|>

Yeah, I wanted to get that in before the thread became a hatefest on Hublot. Hope maybe if I got in early enough, I might even change a few minds.

I mean, let's not mince words--Hublot makes a lot of watches I don't like. But they're always trying new things, new designs, and new materials. And there's something to appreciate about that.


----------



## Smokeshopp

Raza said:


> |>
> 
> Yeah, I wanted to get that in before the thread became a hatefest on Hublot. Hope maybe if I got in early enough, I might even change a few minds.
> 
> I mean, let's not mince words--Hublot makes a lot of watches I don't like. But they're always trying new things, new designs, and new materials. And there's something to appreciate about that.


I agree 100%. I have always had a soft spot for Hublot, despite the hate bandwagon that litters every post here about the brand. You really have to respect their willingness to venture outside the normal horological boundaries to which so many other watch brands subscribe. After all, moving forward isn't possible without pushing the envelope and taking risks.


----------



## Zama

When did mods start moving threads without making a post? Seriously annoying.

Are we not allowed to discuss brands in the public forum now?


----------



## mpatton4re

Beautiful watch! Do you own one? If so, what would you rate it on a scale of 1-10 ( 10 being best)?


----------



## EvaGreen

I would go with this Aerofusion black magic model


----------



## Wolfy1909

The Big Bang Meca 10! Really a piece of art!

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## mpatton4re

That is really a *****in' timepiece. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## mpatton4re

I can't make up my mind on this one. I think it's the most intriguing watches I've seen in a while. Looks a little "busy" though.


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Hublot Big Bang Aerofusion Rose Gold with carbon fiber dial. Beautiful timepiece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

I find all of them sexy, can't wait until I can start collecting Hublot's one day


----------



## JDMLS430

So many models to choose. I am partial to the big bang line. I have a steel/ceramic 44mm


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

That’s the right direction now just upgrade to either full carbon fiber or rose gold lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmboxees

The one you like and will get the most use/enjoyment out of!! Personally I love my King Power Oceanographic Carbon black on black


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Rose gold Aero Bang on bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf8751

Best hublot.is the one you like the best. Lots of nice hublots out there but I have has several and I liked them all.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Aero fusion is a solid piece imo one of the better ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 94Supra

Personally, I’m a fan of the Big Bang models. Lots of different variations and most of them look and feel great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasnick

Holy crap, I've seen this Zenith a dozen times before and didn't make the connection that it was the same company/design elements. You are correct. This is the very best Hulot


----------



## jjspyder

I like the Meca 10.


----------



## miw

Zama said:


> See, I may not be a big Hublot fan but I do disagree with a lot of what is written here. Let's dissect it...
> 
> *For me Hublot will always be a poor attempt to be a Royal Oak and at one point they were competing at similar prices and it was a no brainer to get the AP.*
> 
> Jean Claude Biver did an interesting interview, I think with Hodinkee, where he discusses exactly this. He says when the Big Bang was first released, people in the watch industry did not see it as similar to the royal oak. This largely because Hublot added the porthole "lips" and innovated with the first rubber strap on a luxury watch. Then over time, Royal Oak came out with the offshore and with rubber straps, and suddenly people feel they are too similar.
> 
> AP in the ROO line (again, the main competitor to Hublot) also began copying Hublot by experimenting in unusual materials like forged carbon and ceramics.
> 
> *
> Now the AP stock has risen as quality always does and Hublot is a tier below but I would still advise the original formulation of a Royal Oak. *
> 
> For three handers I absolutely agree, but not at all for chronographs. The AP ROO, the most direct competitor for a Hublot, uses a chronograph with a notoriously fragile dubuois depraz module bolted onto it. This while Hublots use the UNICO movement, which is a thoroughly modern, very impressively designed integrated chronograph. I can vouch that the pusher feel is much better on the Hublots too.
> 
> I think of the two brands, it is Hublot that has risen in quality and is innovating. AP is still using the same old DD module movements, where Hublot stuck its neck out and made the Unico instead of continuing to use ETA.
> 
> I think if you want to go 3 hander, AP is definitely the choice to make. But for a chronograph, it has to be Hublot. AP has always been playing catch up
> 
> Hublot is a brand that doesn't appeal to a lot of watch enthusiasts since many find their image and prices off putting. But they absolutely are on the cutting edge in terms of movement innovation and materials innovation.


Very succinct analysis.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

I truly enjoy everything about the Hublot Big Bang Unico Titanium. The skeleton dial and case back, the size even on my smaller wrist. Especially the weight, it is very light for the size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canwd

NateViolin said:


> I truly enjoy everything about the Hublot Big Bang Unico Titanium. The skeleton dial and case back, the size even on my smaller wrist. Especially the weight, it is very light for the size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does not get enough love. Always enjoyed Hublots looking to get the spirit of the big bang.


----------



## phaphaphooey

canwd said:


> Does not get enough love. Always enjoyed Hublots looking to get the spirit of the big bang.


Agreed. It is a striking piece.


----------



## NateViolin

I think that Hublot is not copying anything, they are innovators putting out their own art and masters of the craft. They are definitely not even close to all of those other brands doing minor twists on designs and making their watches kore of homage pieces. Embrace the style!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axlwatches

Sang Bleu is one of the most stunning watches ive ever seen. I can not wait to finally own one


----------



## thegolferguy

silver depeche is very cool and unique


----------



## toddr91

I'm a fan of the RX big bang had quite of a few of em.


----------



## SXKLR

I've purchased a Hublot Classic Fusion Black Magic 42mm. I've bene eyeing for a piece around 3 years and couldn't be happier.

Another beauty is the Hublot classic fusion King gold blue 42mm. A beauty piece i would like to have some time in the future.

There are plenty of other hublots for people to enjoy, just depends on your taste.

Consider the second hand market for your respective hublot piece at a reasonable discount. 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdg2064

I love the hublot aerobang rose gold

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## js2090

big bang gold ceramic (Love the balance between ceramic and gold, bling but not too much bling)


----------



## Axlwatches

timefleas said:


> To me, asking what is the best Hublot is like asking 'what is the best hangover you've ever had?' (Just down the road from 'what's the biggest mistake you've ever made?') All not so good...


?????????? whats that supposed to mean


----------



## bjlev

I love the unico black magic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

I only owned one, but it was one of my favorite watches period. 44mm stainless/ceramic/carbon big bang. And I had zero issues selling it too. I got calls on that watch almost every day.


----------



## NateViolin

I have to say, I have just seen one very unique Hublot that might have a legitimate fight for the best Hublo, at least IMO. It's the Big Bang Rose gold and Tantalum bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonWeirdo

Wow! I want those!


----------



## Familyman310

I missed my Big Bang So much I had to get another. Here's an Aero Bang I just got today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smith.bryce77

imaCoolRobot said:


> the best Hublot is the one you did not buy


Seiko owner detected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaungxkaung

Big Bang Tourbillon Power Reserve 5 Days Sapphire 405.JX.0120.RT


----------



## Marlonbvm1

My new favorite, just picked up last week. Spirit of Big Bang. Blue Ceramic!


----------



## pantelis25

js2090 said:


> big bang gold ceramic (Love the balance between ceramic and gold, bling but not too much bling)
> 
> View attachment 14639861


Couldn't agree more, my favorite too!


----------



## bradbaldwin11

Hublot is a good watch. Just unique for each model.


----------



## Black5

bradbaldwin11 said:


> Hublot is a good watch. Just unique for each model.


Amazing insight.
Thanks for sharing...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## uraniumman

All their models are great


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Carbon fiber, ceramic, red, etc.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Raza said:


> I would gladly add a Classic Fusion 42mm chronograph to my collection:


Nice timepiece.


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Spirit of Big Bang is my new favorite.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loudbryan44

Where did you get that band I NEED IT!


----------



## Bswcollection

I second that... the Spirit if Big Bang is the best looking Hublot in my opinion. Case size is perfect and shape is different enough to stand out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBackseat

As much as the aerofusion is a beautiful watch, the downside of it is that it doesn’t have an in-house movement made by Hublot. They’re still an ETA movement (as I presume). I would always go for the Unicos and above, those are gorgeous! Especially when you have an open caseback!


----------



## MrBackseat

_Mechanical_Art_ said:


> Spirit of Big Bang is my new favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That is absolutely stunning! I hope you wear it in good health. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## flynnstone

Love the Big Bang. Have had my eye on it for awhile. Thinking about unloading a Panerai i don’t wear often and moving to the Hublot


----------



## Baldnyc

Aerofusion is my favorite but I want a spirit of Big Bang next titanium. Very nice watch op


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johann23

Zama said:


> See, I may not be a big Hublot fan but I do disagree with a lot of what is written here. Let's dissect it...
> 
> *For me Hublot will always be a poor attempt to be a Royal Oak and at one point they were competing at similar prices and it was a no brainer to get the AP.*
> 
> Jean Claude Biver did an interesting interview, I think with Hodinkee, where he discusses exactly this. He says when the Big Bang was first released, people in the watch industry did not see it as similar to the royal oak. This largely because Hublot added the porthole "lips" and innovated with the first rubber strap on a luxury watch. Then over time, Royal Oak came out with the offshore and with rubber straps, and suddenly people feel they are too similar.
> 
> AP in the ROO line (again, the main competitor to Hublot) also began copying Hublot by experimenting in unusual materials like forged carbon and ceramics.
> 
> *
> Now the AP stock has risen as quality always does and Hublot is a tier below but I would still advise the original formulation of a Royal Oak. *
> 
> For three handers I absolutely agree, but not at all for chronographs. The AP ROO, the most direct competitor for a Hublot, uses a chronograph with a notoriously fragile dubuois depraz module bolted onto it. This while Hublots use the UNICO movement, which is a thoroughly modern, very impressively designed integrated chronograph. I can vouch that the pusher feel is much better on the Hublots too.
> 
> I think of the two brands, it is Hublot that has risen in quality and is innovating. AP is still using the same old DD module movements, where Hublot stuck its neck out and made the Unico instead of continuing to use ETA.
> 
> I think if you want to go 3 hander, AP is definitely the choice to make. But for a chronograph, it has to be Hublot. AP has always been playing catch up
> 
> Hublot is a brand that doesn't appeal to a lot of watch enthusiasts since many find their image and prices off putting. But they absolutely are on the cutting edge in terms of movement innovation and materials innovation.


Good points. Most trash talkers of Hublot have no idea who Biver is and what he did to literally change the industry many times with Omega and Blancpain and Hublot, etc. Hublot hugely popularized the rubber on Gold look when the Big Bang's came out and all companies, even Rolex, eventually followed suit. Under Biver and after Biver, they've innovated the industry so many times and these other companies play catch up. One of the recent ones was the red ceramic. They literally had to invent the process to make this red because it was "impossible" without burning the color prior to them.

Practically every brand out there, including Rolex and Tudor, have used eta and Zenith movements, Patek and AP used JLC movements, on and on and on. This whole movement thing didn't become a witch hunt until this last decade when literally everyone shared movements, and guess what, they still do! And they're still nice watches. Go try to buy a Zenith Daytona.

Also remember that Genta was never a fan of the ROO feeling like they'd bastardized his original design.


----------



## Johann23

As far as favorites? I’ve always been partial to their ceramic models. They are so comfortable. Currently have an Ice Bang for a couple of years now, the only watche that gets me to consider trading is the new Unico Black Ceramic.


----------



## locuswatch_collection

The big bang Unico black magic

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]

The Big Bang Jeans is my favourite. 
I would take a stone washed one.








I don't like that the screw heads don't line up and I don't like Jean Claude Biver's explanation to why they can't line up.

"It would be too much work" he said.
Has much are you charging for it?
Well, line up the screws then, please and thank you!

It's not a deal breaker for me, though. I guess it adds some playfulness to it. It might be boring with lined up screws?
On the other hand, I'm looking at a denim dialed watch and I'm focusing on the screws on the bezel...
Maybe shifting focus is all it takes to get over it.😁


----------



## Black5

[BOBO] said:


> The Big Bang Jeans is my favourite.
> I would take a stone washed one.
> View attachment 15656464
> 
> I don't like that the screw heads don't line up and I don't like Jean Claude Biver's explanation to why they can't line up.
> 
> "It would be too much work" he said.
> Has much are you charging for it?
> Well, line up the screws then, please and thank you!
> 
> It's not a deal breaker for me, though. I guess it adds some playfulness to it. It might be boring with lined up screws?
> On the other hand, I'm looking at a denim dialed watch and I'm focusing on the screws on the bezel...
> Maybe shifting focus is all it takes to get over it.


JCB is actually correct, the amount of effort required to align threads so that screws can line up perfectly when tightened is beyond reasonable and would add significantly to the cost, such that the current pricing would be considered cheap.

The often quoted example of the AP offshore is actually misleading as they aren't actually screw heads that are visible in the bezel...

This article provides a good explanation...









Technical Perspective: Why Screw Slots Aren't Aligned In Watchmaking


Rage, rage against the misalignment of the screw heads.




www.hodinkee.com





SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## [BOBO]

Black5 said:


> JCB is actually correct, the amount of effort required to align threads so that screws can line up perfectly when tightened is beyond reasonable and would add significantly to the cost, such that the current pricing would be considered cheap.
> 
> The often quoted example of the AP offshore is actually misleading as they aren't actually screw heads that are visible in the bezel...
> 
> This article provides a good explanation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technical Perspective: Why Screw Slots Aren't Aligned In Watchmaking
> 
> 
> Rage, rage against the misalignment of the screw heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


The solution would not be to align the threads. I'm a bit upset that that's the only idea and if that doesn't work, why bother?
The solution would be to fit the screws before making the indentations in the heads and mark where they should be located to line up.
They would probably have to leave the heads a bit proud while "dry fitting" to be able to clamp it while tightening and mark it for machining.

They make the screws anyways, right?

Sure, it would make for an extra step in the process, but isn't it supposed to be difficult to make a watch?


----------



## Black5

[BOBO] said:


> The solution would not be to align the threads. I'm a bit upset that that's the only idea and if that doesn't work, why bother?
> The solution would be to fit the screws before making the indentations in the heads and mark where they should be located to line up.
> They would probably have to leave the heads a bit proud while "dry fitting" to be able to clamp it while tightening and mark it for machining.
> 
> They make the screws anyways, right?
> 
> Sure, it would make for an extra step in the process, but isn't it supposed to be difficult to make a watch?





[BOBO] said:


> The solution would not be to align the threads. I'm a bit upset that that's the only idea and if that doesn't work, why bother?
> The solution would be to fit the screws before making the indentations in the heads and mark where they should be located to line up.
> They would probably have to leave the heads a bit proud while "dry fitting" to be able to clamp it while tightening and mark it for machining.
> 
> They make the screws anyways, right?
> 
> Sure, it would make for an extra step in the process, but isn't it supposed to be difficult to make a watch?


It's nowhere near as simple as you make out. The screws are actually functional, not just aesthetic, and need to be tightened properly. The method you suggest would not permit consistent torque application across all the screws and some will invariably be loose and fall out, and others will need to be overtightened to align properly...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Roh1988

depends on your style, if your looking for something for elegant, then the classic fusion. if your looking for something sporty, then the big bang or unico.


----------



## Mercury2wo

My vote goes to the Hublot Spirit of Big Bang, 45mm. 
Its HUB 4700 movement is a modified Zenith El Primero movement (legendary integrated chronograph movement which used to be suppliers for Daytona - so can't fault the movement at all)
The ceramic case and finishing is faultless and the integrated strap design hugs the wrist very well.
It's got amazing wrist presence and I always love wearing it.

Now - what I love about this watch the most is the Hublot Haters' comments wherever I post pics of the watch. "RM and AP copy, cheap watch, watches for people with more money than taste"

This watch is my Fu** You watch from my collection. This is my brash, bold watch to all the idiots who haven't handled one and search for "value" in every watch purchase. This watch is for those idiots who haven't handled a Hublot, an RM or an AP and have only seen pictures and threads and hence their brain is programmed to think "they are identical" and the only thing they know about these brands is "Tiny bolts on bezel = AP and Tonneau shape = RM"

The SoBB is an absolutely stunning watch - one of the best chronograph movements, exquisitely crafted and finished case using top notch materials - Titanium and Ceramic.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Raza said:


> I would gladly add a Classic Fusion 42mm chronograph to my collection:


go for a 45, its a better wearer and easier resell if you get tired of it.


----------



## Johann23

Mercury2wo said:


> My vote goes to the Hublot Spirit of Big Bang, 45mm.
> Its HUB 4700 movement is a modified Zenith El Primero movement (legendary integrated chronograph movement which used to be suppliers for Daytona - so can't fault the movement at all)
> The ceramic case and finishing is faultless and the integrated strap design hugs the wrist very well.
> It's got amazing wrist presence and I always love wearing it.
> 
> Now - what I love about this watch the most is the Hublot Haters' comments wherever I post pics of the watch. "RM and AP copy, cheap watch, watches for people with more money than taste"
> 
> This watch is my Fu** You watch from my collection. This is my brash, bold watch to all the idiots who haven't handled one and search for "value" in every watch purchase. This watch is for those idiots who haven't handled a Hublot, an RM or an AP and have only seen pictures and threads and hence their brain is programmed to think "they are identical" and the only thing they know about these brands is "Tiny bolts on bezel = AP and Tonneau shape = RM"
> 
> The SoBB is an absolutely stunning watch - one of the best chronograph movements, exquisitely crafted and finished case using top notch materials - Titanium and Ceramic.


This is the best post about Hublot all year.

I couldn't agree with you more.

I like your style.


----------



## Cincy2

Innovation should be rewarded. There are a few Hublot models I would definitely purchase. This is one that is on my short term To Do list.

*HUBLOT SPIRIT OF BIG BANG MECA-10 BLACK MAGIC 45 MM WATCH 614.CI.1170.RX








*


----------



## Piter De Vries

The best Hublot is the only Hublot I like.
Not a fan of the brand but this puppy has a certain something.


----------



## Black5

Piter De Vries said:


> The best Hublot is the only Hublot I like.
> Not a fan of the brand but this puppy has a certain something.
> View attachment 15798110


I do believe a member here has one.
@ffritz I think...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## ffritz

Black5 said:


> I do believe a member here has one.
> @ffritz I think...


Yes, indeed. 


























There are many Hublot models I really like. For example, the "Concrete Jungle" Special Edition of the Classic Fusion chrono is pretty awesome in my opinion. Why not use a mix of cement, epoxy and glass fiber for the case and dial? Love these unique materials and ideas Hublot experiments with.


----------



## Black5

ffritz said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> View attachment 15798575
> 
> View attachment 15798576
> 
> View attachment 15798578
> 
> 
> There are many Hublot models I really like. For example, the "Concrete Jungle" Special Edition of the Classic Fusion chrono is pretty awesome in my opinion. Why not use a mix of cement, epoxy and glass fiber for the case and dial? Love these unique materials and ideas Hublot experiments with.


IMO Hublot aren't given enough credit for their innovative use of materials amongst the WIS on here.
They tend to focus too much on movement, whereas the watch buying masses, (including the cashed up ones who are the target market of these pieces), could probably not care less...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## nflpats

I was never a fan of Hublot and never imagined owning one until I saw the Spirit of Big Bang Sapphire 42mm. I like to be exclusive and this watch is exactly what I wanted. I know many people say it looks like a swatch watch, ect.. but when you see it in person, it looks amazing IMHO. I get so many compliments from people even from those who do not know watches. Anyway, I'll post a closer pic when I get it back from Hublot. They are replacing the end piece (top of the strap). There was a slight crack in the sapphire. Took some fussing to get them to replace under warranty.


----------



## AMBIORIX

Great piece, congrats!
Grtz,Dom


----------



## TripleC

Black dial Classic Fusion Chrono. But not the 45mm: the 42.


----------

